# Ravenor



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok so when I was younger, I read my first 40k novel. If I remember correctly it was written by Dan Abnett and was called Ravenor? I've looked it up a few times but never can seem to find it. Nor can I find my old copy of it, because I really want to reread it. Does this book exist or am I living in some world of fantasy, where nothing is truly real.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope your not imagining it, it's right here buddy

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/Ravenor-The-Omnibus.html

Very, very good series by Abnett, though it's actually the sequel to his first trilogy Eisenhorn, which you should definitly read if you remember liking Ravenor, it's fairly key at times.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/Eisenhorn-Omnibus.html

Plus he's also just started the next trilogy in his Inquisition series which is tentatively called the Bequin trilogy, Bequin appearing as a main character in the Eisenhorn series and with a cameo appearance of sorts in Ravenor. The first book, Pariah, can be found here

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/pariah.html


There's also an e-bundle containing all of them here

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/2012-eisenhorn-and-ravenor-ebundle.html


I really advise you read Eisenhorn before reading Ravenor again, a lot of the characters, including Ravenor himself appear in it and it's essential really if you intend to read Pariah and the Bequin trilogy.


----------



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

Words cannot describe how happy i am. Thank you


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Edit in the above post as well with more info.

But no worries, happy to help.


----------



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

Just bought them all. Can't wait


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Good job! My favorite 40K stuff!


----------



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

It was the book that got me into 40k, just wanted to relive that


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Won't regret it. You'll soon see, but Eisenhorn is written from a first person perspective the whole way through pretty much. If you haven't read a book in that style before(I hadn't) then it's almost a little off putting, but you soon get used to it and learn to really appreciate it. Ignore all if you've read this style before lol.


----------



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

I actually havnt, but if its involved with Ravenor then ill deal with it lol.
What other BL books would you guys recommend? I bought the two SoB books(I'm a player of them so I wanted to read a bit more about em ;D)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Abnetts, Gaunts Ghost series, beyond epic imo. ADB's, Night Lords series. Also _Helsreach_ and _Battle of the Fang_, from the Space Marine Battles series.


----------



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

What's Gaunts Ghosts about?


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

See here.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Atlas Infernal is a novel about a different Inquisitor, Czevak. Very good stuff, with insane, huge demonic crap going on.

I've only read two Space Marine Battles books, Fall of Damnos and Battle for the Fang. Damnos was more to my liking, because of the Chief Librarian, Tigurius. But both are really great. I assume at least a few of the others are, too. 

And the Horus Heresy series is certainly something to consider! Heh.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Abnetts, Gaunts Ghost series, beyond epic imo. ADB's, Night Lords series. Also _Helsreach_ and _Battle of the Fang_, from the Space Marine Battles series.


 
This Prorian. Gaunts Ghost started me in the black library and looking back, they still take the top spot. So good. If you follow up with Eisenhorn and Ravenor, you are well on your way! 

Battle of the Fang is great too, but Id say start the Horus Heresy and read it at some point after you get past Prospero Burns...you will connect with the story much more.


----------



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

Atlas Infernal, and Gaunts Ghost, Bought. I should be goood for awhile now. Thank you guys!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Good effort! :victory:


----------

